# Something Medieval and Longterm



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 18, 2017)

Looking for someone to try and work out the details to some kind of medieval setting and story that should span on for a fair while at least, whether that be something new within the world created for this entire thing or continuing the legacy of someone else; essentially anything that is present at the time or in the future, but nothing spanning back at all. A bit of an update:

- Looking for 1 more person for 3 total
- Consensus on where it's done
- Standard 1 post cycle per person
- Undefined medieval era
- Fantasy or real; up to group consensus 
- Pretty well most everything is going to be left to group decision


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2017)

Ey, dude. We've already gone over some ideas over Discord when it comes to maps. Fuck it, count me in!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 20, 2017)

Bit of an update on the OP


----------



## LoliKitsune (Jul 21, 2017)

This sounds like a fun RP, I would like to join if you are fine with it happening more towards the end of the day, as I work mornings into the afternoon a bit.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 21, 2017)

LoliKitsune said:


> This sounds like a fun RP, I would like to join if you are fine with it happening more towards the end of the day, as I work mornings into the afternoon a bit.


As long as there's still a small bit of time to work out detail between the 3 of us then that shouldn't be a problem.

Do you have Discord?


----------



## LoliKitsune (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes I do and there is time to discuss at times


----------



## LoliKitsune (Jul 21, 2017)

I am currently at work so responses may be slow


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 21, 2017)

Yeah I'll jump on board if there's still a open spot (discord Goodspeed#4514)



Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Looking for someone to try and work out the details to some kind of medieval setting and story that should span on for a fair while at least, whether that be something new within the world created for this entire thing or continuing the legacy of someone else; essentially anything that is present at the time or in the future, but nothing spanning back at all. A bit of an update:
> 
> - Looking for 1 more person for 3 total
> - Consensus on where it's done
> ...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 23, 2017)

Dmc10398 said:


> Yeah I'll jump on board if there's still a open spot (discord Goodspeed#4514)


I was mistaken


----------



## Nukiira (Jul 28, 2017)

This is intriguing. It sounds like maybe you have enough people, but, if you're up for any more just give me a shout out because I'd like to be a part of this!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 28, 2017)

Nukiira said:


> This is intriguing. It sounds like maybe you have enough people, but, if you're up for any more just give me a shout out because I'd like to be a part of this!



We're accepting a 4th person if you have Discord


----------



## Nukiira (Jul 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> We're accepting a 4th person if you have Discord



Sweet! My discord handle is Nukiira#7314

If you wanna chat about it a bit so I'll make sure I'm the right player, I'd love to! I have to run some errands this morning but I'll be around a bit on my phone, and def later tonight.


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 9, 2017)

I may be interested. My discord is NightFlame12 #1768


----------



## modfox (Aug 9, 2017)

I am interested
my discord:
Vulfila Unwén#7157


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Aug 13, 2017)

NightFlame12 said:


> I may be interested. My discord is NightFlame12 #1768





modfox said:


> I am interested
> my discord:
> Vulfila Unwén#7157



Apologies for the long delay but we're not sure what's going on with it right now. However, we can probably work something new out in the mean time if you're interested. Still the same premise, but from scratch

@NightFlame12 Your discord tag doesn't seem to work


----------



## modfox (Aug 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Apologies for the long delay but we're not sure what's going on with it right now. However, we can probably work something new out in the mean time if you're interested. Still the same premise, but from scratch


yes i am still interested


----------



## NightFlame12 (Aug 24, 2017)

NightWolf1985 #1768


----------

